

Apple job offer lists Lisp knowledge as additional requirement - shawndumas
http://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/comments/1cqlzr/apple_job_offer_lists_lisp_knowledge_as/

======
jfb
I wouldn't put too much weight on that.

